

How 7 Lines of Ruby Will Speed Up Your Heroku Deploys - nthj
http://www.thirdprestige.com/posts/how-7-lines-of-ruby-will-speed-up-your-heroku-deploys-10x

======
pkroll
Anyone have any luck getting this to work on a previously installed app? It
seems to be getting the custom buildpack, and after reading the code a bit it
seems, yes, it says it's caching the assets, but it never says it's using the
cache on the next push. :/

~~~
nthj
I'd be happy to help you debug. Would you send me an email to
nj@thirdprestige.com?

------
rys
The article brings up a good point: must you watch the deploy like a hawk and
do nothing else while it happens? The author mentions reading HN. What's
stopping you doing something else during the deploy that's actually
productive, to hide the time cost?

~~~
joevandyk
It's hard to switch back and forth between tasks, especially if you have to
poll the original task occasionally.

------
tomfakes
I think the Heroku Rails 4 buildpack does this automatically. And Rails 4 and
Ruby 2.0 build assets faster anyway.

